# Tetracyclene Acne



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

Iv had bad acne kicking around since my last cycle (back chest and face). iv also been on letro only since i came of to clear up a minor gyno issue. iv tried the usual face scrubs. also tried nizoral shampoo but nothing worked. doctors prescribes me oral tetracycline. any one have experience with this as i heard it weakends ur immune system?

feedback greatly appreciated...


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

another interesting point is that when on cycle of test and var my face was as clean and spot free as it ever was?


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

its crap, makes your teeth go black

get some tretinoin retin a gel. if its for your face the 0.025% gel will be best. avoid the sun. use baby moisturiser one day/retin a the next. give it three weeks. acne gone. From someone who suffered for a very long time with acne, trying everyhting, until i found this cream. job done now.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I've had Acne since I was 16... Went to the docs, and they gave me Tetracycline! For me, it worked great! So I'd say give it a go!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

For steroid related acne the the chances of tetracycline working are between slim and none.

Before I done gear even I had bad acne and tried tetracycline, limocycline, minocycline and erythmacin. None of them made any difference.

Accutane worked but it was an arduous journey getting it!


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, some interesting veiws. im not sure how long he give me on presription as i had a telephone appointment with him thismornin so picking up the details later?


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been on this for about two years mate, doesn't do anything, still get it and the doctor was having a go at me for being on a prescription when 1 billion £'s worth of tablets are being wasted each year in the NHS, i thought well give me something that bloody works then lol!

No immune problems, just does nothing for me mate, i even tried upping the dosage to two a day and got told off for doing that but i don't rate it at all mate!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tetracycline didn't do anything for me either. The best antibiotics for my skin seems to be erythromycin and dalacin T which is a topical lotion.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ive been on it for about 3 months now, hasnt done much tbh, dont hold ya breath


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

i found duac which is a benzoyl peroxide cream worked quite well but left my face very red and adapelene night gel which was a good combo, currently on that and tetra


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Benzyl peroxide worked a bit but it ruined half my wardrobe and bed sheets!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have been using oxytetracyline or whatever its called for 3 months. Hasnt done jack. Tried erythmacin and roaccutane in a gel, didnt do jack.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

For me personally mate i used all the cleansers scrubs then i came across the brand simple cleanser it cleared up all my spots in about a month and helped a few mates of mine i suggest you try it


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Utter **** antibiotic, iv yet to know it work for anyone. Only thing that worked for me was accutane, but mine was severe, pubital acne


----------



## koolaid (Jul 21, 2011)

It didn't work for me but gave me dark pigmentation. Just keep an eye out for the possible side-effects.


----------

